# lancer mail depuis le terminal avec attachement ???



## twigster (26 Juin 2004)

j'ai un desir qui peut paraitre bizarre mais je voudrais pouvoir lancer mail depuis le terminal avec la possibilite de preciser des pieces jointes. exemple :

si je fais 
%open -a Mail blabla.txt
ca m'ouvre mail et un nouveau message avec blabla.txt comme piece jointe
mais si je fais 
%open -a Mail *.txt
et que j'ai plusieurs fichiers texte ca ouvre un message par fichier texte et ca m'enerve... je voudrais un seul message avec tous les fichiers .txt attaches. 

qq aurait-il une solution a mon pb???

merci

PS : je me suis battu un peu avec applescript mais sans succes


----------



## tatouille (28 Juin 2004)

twigster a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un desir qui peut paraitre bizarre mais je voudrais pouvoir lancer mail depuis le terminal avec la possibilite de preciser des pieces jointes. exemple :
> 
> si je fais
> %open -a Mail blabla.txt
> ...




mais je pense que tu as des exemples applescript pour ouvrir un fichier comme piece jointe regarde le dict

open -a Mail maressourcesmailformaté



From toto@toto.fr Mon Jun 28 10:19:56 2004
Mime-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
	boundary=boundaryMail-1-581930137
Subject: toto
From: :: toto :: <toto@toto.fr>
To: toto@too.com
Message-Id: <F03AC8DF-C8DB-11D8-AA90-0003937C3764@toto.fr>

--boundaryMail-1-581930137
Content-Disposition: attachment;
	filename=bolo.txt
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Content-Type: text/plain;
	x-unix-mode=0600;
	name="bolo.txt"

Verbum Domini quod factum est ad Micham Morasthiten in diebus Ioatham =
Ahaz Ezechiae regum Iuda quod vidit super Samariam et Hierusalem=0D=
Audite populi omnes et adtendat terra et plenitudo eius et sit Dominus =
Deus vobis in testem Dominus de templo sancto suo=0DQuia ecce Dominus =
egreditur de loco suo et descendet et calcabit super excelsa terra et =
consumentur montes subtus eum et valles scindentur sicut cera a facie =
ignis sicut aquae quae decurrunt in praeceps=0Din scelere Iacob omne =
istud et in peccatis domus Israhel quod scelus Iacob nonne Samaria et =
quae excelsa Iudae nonne Hierusalem et ponam Samariam quasi acervum =
lapidum in agro cum plantatur vinea et detraham in vallem lapides eius =
et fundamenta eius revelabo=0D1:7 et omnia sculptilia eius concidentur =
et omnes mercedes eius=0D conburentur igni et omnia idola eius ponam in =
perditionem quia=0D de mercedibus meretricis congregata sunt et usque ad =
mercedem=0D meretricis revertentur=0D1:8 super hoc plangam et ululabo =
vadam spoliatus et nudus faciam=0D planctum velut draconum et luctum =
quasi strutionum=0D1:9 quia desperata est plaga eius quia venit usque ad =
Iudam=0D tetigit portam populi mei usque ad Hierusalem=0D1:10 in Geth =
nolite adnuntiare lacrimis ne ploretis in domo=0D Pulveris pulvere vos =
conspergite=0D1:11 et transite vobis habitatio Pulchra confusa ignominia =
non=0D est egressa quae habitat in Exitu planctum domus Vicinae=0D =
accipiet ex vobis quae stetit sibimet=0D1:12 quia infirmata est in bonum =
quae habitat in Amaritudinibus=0D quia descendit malum a Domino in =
portam Hierusalem=0D1:13 tumultus quadrigae stuporis habitanti Lachis =
principium=0D peccati est filiae Sion quia in te inventa sunt scelera =
Israhel=0D1:14 propterea dabit emissarios super hereditatem Geth domus=0D=
 Mendacii in deceptionem regibus Israhel=0D1:15 adhuc heredem adducam =
tibi quae habitas in Maresa usque=0D Adollam veniet gloria Israhel=0D=
1:16 decalvare et tondere super filios deliciarum tuarum dilata=0D =
calvitium tuum sicut aquila quoniam captivi ducti sunt ex te=0D2:1 vae =
qui cogitatis inutile et operamini malum in cubilibus=0D vestris in luce =
matutina faciunt illud quoniam contra Deum est=0D manus eorum=0D2:2 et =
concupierunt agros et violenter tulerunt et domos=0D rapuerunt et =
calumniabantur virum et domum eius virum et=0D hereditatem eius=0D2:3 =
idcirco haec dicit Dominus ecce ego cogito super familiam=0D istam malum =
unde non auferetis colla vestra et non ambulabitis=0D superbi quoniam =
tempus pessimum est=0D2:4 in die illa sumetur super vos parabola et =
cantabitur=0D canticum cum suavitate dicentium depopulatione vastati =
sumus=0D pars populi mei commutata est quomodo recedet a me cum=0D =
revertatur qui regiones nostras dividat=0D2:5 propter hoc non erit tibi =
mittens funiculum sortis in coetu=0D Domini=0D2:6 ne loquamini loquentes =
non stillabit super istos non=0D conprehendet confusio=0D2:7 dicit domus =
Iacob numquid adbreviatus est spiritus Domini=0D aut tales sunt =
cogitationes eius nonne verba mea bona sunt cum=0D eo qui recte graditur=0D=
2:8 et e contrario populus meus in adversarium consurrexit=0D desuper =
tunica pallium sustulistis eos qui transiebant=0D simpliciter =
convertistis in bellum=0D2:9 mulieres populi mei eiecistis de domo =
deliciarum suarum a=0D parvulis earum tulistis laudem meam in perpetuum=0D=
2:10 surgite et ite quia non habetis hic requiem propter=0D inmunditiam =
eius corrumpetur putredine pessima=0D2:11 utinam non essem vir habens =
spiritum et mendacium potius=0D loquerer stillabo tibi in vinum et in =
ebrietatem et erit super=0D quem stillatur populus iste=0D2:12 =
congregatione congregabo Iacob totum te in unum conducam=0D reliquias =
Israhel pariter ponam illum quasi gregem in ovili=0D quasi pecus in =
medio caularum tumultuabuntur a multitudine=0D hominum=0D2:13 ascendet =
enim pandens iter ante eos divident et transibunt=0D portam et =
egredientur per eam et transibit rex eorum coram eis=0D et Dominus in =
capite eorum=0D3:1 et dixi audite principes Iacob et duces domus Israhel=0D=
 numquid non vestrum est scire iudicium=0D3:2 qui odio habetis bonum et =
diligitis malum qui violenter=0D tollitis pelles eorum desuper eos et =
carnem eorum desuper=0D ossibus eorum=0D3:3 qui comederunt carnem populi =
mei et pellem eorum desuper=0D excoriaverunt et ossa eorum confregerunt =
et conciderunt sicut=0D in lebete et quasi carnem in medio ollae=0D3:4 =
tunc clamabunt ad Dominum et non exaudiet eos et abscondet=0D faciem =
suam ab eis in tempore illo sicut nequiter egerunt in=0D adinventionibus =
suis=0D3:5 haec dicit Dominus super prophetas qui seducunt populum meum=0D=
 qui mordent dentibus suis et praedicant pacem et si quis non=0D dederit =
in ore eorum quippiam sanctificant super eum proelium=0D3:6 propterea =
nox vobis pro visione erit et tenebrae vobis pro=0D divinatione et =
occumbet sol super prophetas et obtenebrabitur=0D super eos dies=0D3:7 =
et confundentur qui vident visiones et confundentur divini=0D et =
operient vultus suos omnes quia non est responsum Dei=0D3:8 verumtamen =
ego repletus sum fortitudine spiritus Domini=0D iudicio et virtute ut =
adnuntiem Iacob scelus suum et Israhel=0D peccatum suum=0D3:9 audite =
haec principes domus Iacob et iudices domus Israhel=0D qui abominamini =
iudicium et omnia recta pervertitis=0D3:10 qui aedificatis Sion in =
sanguinibus et Hierusalem in=0D iniquitate=0D3:11 principes eius in =
muneribus iudicabant et sacerdotes eius=0D in mercede docebant et =
prophetae eius in pecunia divinabant et=0D super Dominum requiescebant =
dicentes numquid non Dominus in=0D medio nostrum non venient super nos =
mala=0D3:12 propter hoc causa vestri Sion quasi ager arabitur et=0D =
Hierusalem quasi acervus lapidum erit et mons templi in excelsa=0D =
silvarum=0D4:1 et in novissimo dierum erit mons domus Domini praeparatus =
in=0D vertice montium et sublimis super colles et fluent ad eum=0D =
populi=0D4:2 et properabunt gentes multae et dicent venite ascendamus ad=0D=
 montem Domini et ad domum Dei Iacob et docebit nos de viis suis=0D et =
ibimus in semitis eius quia de Sion egredietur lex et verbum=0D Domini =
de Hierusalem=0D4:3 et iudicabit inter populos multos et corripiet =
gentes fortes=0D usque in longinquum et concident gladios suos in =
vomeres et=0D hastas suas in ligones non sumet gens adversus gentem =
gladium=0D et non discent ultra belligerare=0D4:4 et sedebit vir subtus =
vineam suam et subtus ficum suam et=0D non erit qui deterreat quia os =
Domini exercituum locutum est=0D4:5 quia omnes populi ambulabunt =
unusquisque in nomine dei sui=0D nos autem ambulabimus in nomine Domini =
Dei nostri in aeternum=0D et ultra=0D4:6 in die illa dicit Dominus =
7:19 revertetur et miserebitur nostri deponet iniquitates=0D nostras et =
proiciet in profundum maris omnia peccata nostra=0D7:20 dabis veritatem =
Iacob misericordiam Abraham quae iurasti=0D patribus nostris a diebus =
antiquis=0D=

--boundaryMail-1-581930137--


----------



## Einbert (28 Juin 2004)

La solution n'est pas géniale, car elle crée un fichier (que tu pourras tjrs supprimer par la suite) :

Regroupement de tous les fichiers .txt se trouvant dans le dossier courant dans un seul fichier :

cat *.txt > le_fichier.txt

Puis ta commande :

open -a Mail le_fichier.txt

Tu n'as ainsi qu'un fichier joint à partir de plusieurs. Faudra peut-être encore effacer le nouveau fichier par la suite, une fois le mail envoyé.

Cela te met au moins sur une piste.

++


----------



## twigster (28 Juin 2004)

merci
j'avais pensé faire un zip ou un tar mais pareil ca crée un fichier... bref je crois que je vais me faire script qui me fait un tar.gz et qui l'efface apres...

mais si un fana d'applescript peut me faire le script dont je rêve je suis preneur


----------



## Captain_X (29 Juillet 2004)

ben tu fais un script qui te faire un tgz et qui te lance mail
open -a mail.app archive.tgz


----------



## twigster (29 Juillet 2004)

voilà ce que j'ai fait :

#!/bin/bash

if [ $# = 0 ] ; then
    open -a Mail ;
elif [ $# = 1 ] ; then
    open -a Mail $1 ;
else
    if [ -f /tmp/archive.tar.gz ] ; then
        rm /tmp/archive.tar.gz
    fi
    /usr/bin/tar zcf /tmp/archive.tar.gz $*
    open -a Mail /tmp/archive.tar.gz

--
si qq a mieux je suis toujours preneur...


----------



## TuxPPC (29 Juillet 2004)

Salut,

 Si tu cherches un logiciel te permettant de lire/envoyer des mails/news
 je te conseille gnus (c'est un mode d'emacs) entièrement configurable par le biais 
 de l'interpreteur lisp.

http://www.gnus.org

 Pour avoir un apperçu de gnus :
http://images.google.fr/images?q=gnus&ie=UTF-8&hl=fr&btnG=Recherche+Google

 a++


----------

